# TTRS vagcom (vcds) ?



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Scott (qckwitt) was kind enough to let me borrow his cable to make some changes. I was able to get the LEDs to come on with the lights in the off position, keep the LEDs on when turn signal is on, and increase the number of convenience turn signals to 5. That's great, since these were the main things I wanted to do. I still can't find a way to turn the Hill Assist off, but oh well.

The next thing I tried was the "convenience windows" feature, where the windows will go up and down by using the key remote. Here's the link... http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2744176

Unfortuanately, the VAGCOM can't seem to access the 46-Central Convenience controller. I'm curious if anyone else has had this issue with the RS?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

try to figure out how the have the boost gauge on permanently, but without lap timer, instead say the speedo and or outside air temp, etc something more useful for normal roads if you know what i mean


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Did you try using the latest VCDS beta 11.8? It was just released a few days ago and supports more modules and includes many more label files. Maybe you'll have better luck with that?

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I've read that the TT is missing a number of those modules, limiting how much can be customized.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I did not try the Beta software. I know there was someone else here who used VAGCOM on his RS. Who was that?


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

I have Vagged (hehe  my TTRS. below is the modifications I have successfully made:

Side Markers turned OFF
DRL "wink" disabled
Convenience window with Remote
DVD Ejection Lock removed
Emergency Braking Flashed lights

All of these with the exception of the DVD lock were accessed via* Module 09
*
From there every byte/bit that I edited was already labeled (Check Box Supplied). I did not play around with any unlabeled bits yet. Hopefully soon. But as it stands this was all that bugged me about my car thus far... :thumb up:

Hope this helps

PS I was not using the Beta. I am headed outside now to see if it pulls up any new cool bits.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

The next big thing I am working on is accessing the "hidden menu" inside the nav system. I have not found out how to do it quite yet. The write ups for the MMI 2G/2G do not work with out TTRS system. Once accessed I am hoping to be able to turn up the ambience lighting some. And also display battery output etc.

More to come hopefully.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what about auto fold mirrors when car is locked?


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

I believe I saw auto folding mirror options under module 09. But since I did not opt for the 1900$ CF mirrors. I do not have motorized mirrors. Hence no use in the coding modification.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

What "side markers"?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

in your headlamps the orange thingies on the sides


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes,
with the lights on there is a little orange bulb that lights up the side marker in the bottom corner of the headlight housing. I though it looked ugly at night and threw off the otherwise sleek profile of the car. So I simply checked a box and the lights no longer light up


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

- Module 46 is gone in the newer MK2's, including the TTRS. 09 has almost everything you need, and is well documented in VAG-COM.
- There is no way to have the mirrors fold on lock, VAG or otherwise (per a UK forum). The electronics aren't in place.
- Disable seatbelt chime with door open:
Module 17, change 2nd to last digit from 8 to 0.
- It's unlikely to get the nav secret menu. The secret menu is only with true MMI. The RNS-E (what's in TT's, A3, and VWs) is fake MMI.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

how do you get the power mirrors to fold? twisting the knob on the door? what is the process, i set mine to 6 oclock and they dont seem to fold... i have the carbon mirrors

also, what about when reversing can the passenger mirror tilt down to the curb?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> how do you get the power mirrors to fold? twisting the knob on the door? what is the process, i set mine to 6 oclock and they dont seem to fold... i have the carbon mirrors
> 
> also, what about when reversing can the passenger mirror tilt down to the curb?


Are the carbon fiber mirrors bundled with the electrical folding option in Canada like the US? In Europe I believe they can each be ordered separately.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

For US cars the mirror adjustment knob has 4 settings - 3 on the bottom (L adjust - heat on - R adjust) and the top one folds the mirror in.

The mirrors do not fold down for reverse.

Two of the things I miss from the A5 (this, and keyless entry).

A tip for seat 'memory': use a piece of velcro on the carpet to mark your seat position. I remember my dad's old stereo had radio memory - little tabs that you slid to the spot on the dial to remember the station position.

FYI, there's a 'synchronized mirror adjustment setting'. Purportedly, you set both mirrors. Then, when you adjust one mirror, the other automatically moves in the opposite direction. Good if you have different drivers (also miss the seat/steering wheel/mirrors memory)
- Module 09, Byte 8, bit 6


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

can you post some interior pics in your thread, specifically the mirror switch, and general inside of the car. trying to figure out what US and Canada have different... thx


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

unclubbedvdub said:


> Yes,
> with the lights on there is a little orange bulb that lights up the side marker in the bottom corner of the headlight housing. I though it looked ugly at night and threw off the otherwise sleek profile of the car. So I simply checked a box and the lights no longer light up


Guess I didn't notice the bulb. I'll have to take a look with them on. Thanks.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

So, I turned on the "conveniene windows via remote", but it doesn't seem to work. Is there a trick?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

are you holding the lock and or unlock buttons for a few seconds?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> are you holding the lock and or unlock buttons for a few seconds?


Yep. The car will lock/unlock, but then nothing happens no matter how long I hold them. I haven't held both at the same time...that can't be right.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Did you find a way to keep the 'sport' mode from turning off when the ignition is switched off?

On my 2011 TTS, the sport mode will stay on, even when the ignition is switched off. It will be on the next time you start the car. The TT RS defaults to the normal mode. Should be able to change that if the TTS has the feature.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

I am trying to find a away to fix the sport mode auto-off feature. I am using some resources from a4/s4 Audi drive select functions etc. To see if there is a way. So far no luck but I am going to play around some today after work. 

Dr. Domm I had the same issues with my windows after the vag. I had to go back And select/unselect the checkbox a few times and also start/turnoff the car in-between then suddenly it worked fine. I'm not sure what did it. But just play around a few times and see.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmmm, well the most annoying thing to me right now is that the coming/leaving home feature only works with the headlights in AUTO. If anyone finds a way to fix that, please post it. 

Also the hill assist


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> So, I turned on the "conveniene windows via remote", but it doesn't seem to work. Is there a trick?


Did you also enable the feature using the MFD between the Speedo and Tach? After you enable the feature via VCDS, you then need to turn it on in the MFD settings screen.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Did you find a way to keep the 'sport' mode from turning off when the ignition is switched off?
> 
> On my 2011 TTS, the sport mode will stay on, even when the ignition is switched off. It will be on the next time you start the car. The TT RS defaults to the normal mode. Should be able to change that if the TTS has the feature.


I'm pretty sure there's no way to solve this via VCDS. There's a physical hack that is well known to wire a capacitor across the button terminals to trick the car into thinking you've already pressed the button. One other option is to crawl under the car and disconnect the vacuum hose to the flapper valve so the exhaust note is always in aggressive mode. It might be better this way as I prefer a louder exhaust, but may not always want the mag-ride and throttle response set active. My preferred solution will be to ditch the secondary cats with a cheap pipe from Milltek so it's louder than normal in normal mode and then louder than sport when in sport mode. So I'll still have the functionality, but also a quieter sound for early-morning starts and late-night arrivals. German neighbors can be very scrutinizing...

- Jeremy -


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

- Domm, for convenience windows, what Jeremy said. After enabling the setting in VAG, go to the DIS and there is a new menu item for convenience windows.
- There's another VAG setting for convenience windows by using the key in the lock.
- unclubbedvdub - which setting is it to turn the side markers off?
- Domm, where's the setting for the convenience blinkers number?
- Can someone test the seatbelt chime mute? Module 17, change the 2nd to last digit from 8 to 0. This will stop the car beeping if your seatbelt is not plugged in. It doesn't seem to work for me.
- tdi-bart, I'll try to update with interior pictures tonight.
- Here are some links to VAG-COM settings:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3/S3_&_A3_Cabriolet_(8P/FM)_Tweaks
http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=7296

- Ross-Tech would like control module maps for the TTRS. If you don't mind, use the beta VAG-COM (http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html#11.8), and follow these instructions: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps.

Finally, why are we talking about Hill Assist on a stick shift? I mean, aside from that long lever-like thing sitting to my right side.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mageus said:


> Finally, why are we talking about Hill Assist on a stick shift? I mean, aside from that long lever-like thing sitting to my right side.


It only engages if you firmly depress the brake pedal while stopped. Then when you start out, the brakes remain engaged for a split second. If you only apply moderate pedal pressure, the hill assist function does not activate.

If you can drive a manual properly, it's not needed. Using the parking brake is cheating.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr. Bill said:


> Using the parking brake is cheating.


Unless you live in San Francisco
.
.
.
and don't want a new clutch every 2 years.:banghead:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I was able to get the LEDs to come on with the lights in the off position


So, what is the functionality now? LED's always on when the ignition is on but no other lights unless you turn the switch to Auto, parking, or On?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> So, what is the functionality now? LED's always on when the ignition is on but no other lights unless you turn the switch to Auto, parking, or On?


I can't seem to get coming/leaving home function to work unless the switch is on auto. That's my only problem with the lights.

Unfortunately, I will prolly by cleaning water out of my basement this weekend, so won't get much of a chance to work on this stuff. Sorry.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I can't seem to get coming/leaving home function to work unless the switch is on auto. That's my only problem with the lights.
> 
> Unfortunately, I will prolly by cleaning water out of my basement this weekend, so won't get much of a chance to work on this stuff. Sorry.


I thought you were trying to, or had gotten the LED DRL's to work without having the switch on Auto, I was wondering how that worked without having a separate DRL detent in the switch.

I read an article in our morning paper about flooding in Binghamton, was thinking about you, hope things are alright. Mother Nature is being very fierce this summer, you've got flooding, we're having rampant wildfires in areas that have never had them before.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I thought you were trying to, or had gotten the LED DRL's to work without having the switch on Auto, I was wondering how that worked without having a separate DRL detent in the switch.
> 
> I read an article in our morning paper about flooding in Binghamton, was thinking about you, hope things are alright. Mother Nature is being very fierce this summer, you've got flooding, we're having rampant wildfires in areas that have never had them before.


I've got the LED DRL's working without using AUTO, but I can't find a way to have coming/leaving home lights on without AUTO...that's the dilemma.

Yeah, the Binghamton area is a mess. My basement got rain water, but that's nothing compared to the people who had the river invade their homes...just a couple of blocks from me. You can find images at www.pressconnects.com.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

If anyone was able to disable the side markers on their TT-RS, could you please share the specific byte and bit that was changed? I've tried and failed. Thanks.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

is there a way to make the rnse ffwd/rwd faster, i have these long mixes in mp3 1-2 hours long one file and it basically does it 1 second at a time...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i will be doing this stuff tonight to my TT 

can anyone post a link to the correct VAG-COM pages where the instructions are to do all of this stuff?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

can someone post a link to do a bunch of this stuff? 

I have access to a VAG-COM in a few hours and can't find a link for the procedures.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

is there a way to turn on reverse passenger mirror tilt?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

tdi-bart said:


> is there a way to turn on reverse passenger mirror tilt?


Nope (ya it sucks !)


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Since this thread has been revised, I thought I'd mention that last month, at the meet of a local European auto club, I had a couple settings changed on my car. It was mostly a younger crowd with Vdubs, but they were very respectful and diggin' the TT-RS. One of them was apparently the local VAGCOM guru and he asked me if I wanted anything different. The only things I wanted were to disable the auto-locking and keeping the LED's on while blinker on. He pointed out lots of other things on the menu but that's all I opted for. 
I had seen VAGCOM in action before but his interface seemed a bit different, more user friendly. It seemed pretty easy just to scroll through various sub-menus, him explaining as he went what they did. He's an I.T. guy by trade so maybe he'd tweaked it a bit.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

is there a way to keep the RNSE on when shutting off the car? i want it only to auto shutoff when i remove my key from the ignition, possible to program this?

also i have to mention the RNSE sucks balls for seeking long mp3 tracks, it is hopeless i don't suppose that can be fixed?


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

DrDomm: just got VCDS software and cable. Please explain to me how you did what you did. Whats the byte vs. bit? How do I know which numbers to play with? Thanks in advance.

Btw, are you an NEQ member?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

nj_v-dub said:


> DrDomm: just got VCDS software and cable. Please explain to me how you did what you did. Whats the byte vs. bit? How do I know which numbers to play with? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Btw, are you an NEQ member?


I am an NEQ member. I did 5 track events in my TTS with them '09-'10. Great organization. I'm now "slowly" getting into SCCA racing.

I will PM you some of the instructions that Scott (qckwitt) sent me. I borrowed his cable, and was unable to do all that I wanted...i.e. coming/leaving home lights without using "auto" position.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I will PM you some of the instructions that Scott (qckwitt) sent me. I borrowed his cable, and was unable to do all that I wanted...i.e. coming/leaving home lights without using "auto" position.


:wave: Hit me with that too, please. TIA! :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I think this will work for the "de-wink"

Disable LED 'wink' on turn signal 
[09 – Cent. Elect.] [Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 3 
Bit 2 - LEDs remain at full brightness with parking lights (1 = active) 
Bit 7 - Turn off LED-strip DRLs with indicators (1 = active)


----------

